
Show HN: SMS Craigslist for Refugee Camps - alando46
http://www.worlddev.io/
======
alando46
If you've got any feedback or ideas, I'd love to read them.

~~~
brudgers
I'm not sure that 'commentary' really fits in with the core feature set. It's
among a set of features that seem to be creeping into the central idea of a
liquid market place. Let Twitter be Twitter and emergency announcements be
provided by emergency services of the telcom. Keep it low level and focused on
direct utility to the users in their everyday lives.

Good luck.

~~~
alando46
I agree with the focus aspect. The core value adders are the marketplace
listings. I imagine Commentary and Emergency will be features that if the core
listings work well, then they might make sense as extra value adders (there
isn't twitter or emergency services in many areas where this could be
utilized). However, if these detracted from the core listings they should be
cut. Focus is key. Thanks for the good advice.

